# فرص مهندس الميكانيكا اكبر ولا مهندس البترول



## الانجينيير (24 يوليو 2010)

انا محتار بين ميكانيكا وبترول


----------



## منير الشفتري (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
أنامهندس نفط حديث التخرج ,بعد تخرجي وجدت اننى مقيد بالعمل في مجال النفط فقط ولا املك حرفه او صنعة يد, برأييي إختار الميكانيكا وحاول تنجح فيهاوتثبت وجودك وقتها حتبدأ مطلوب في قطاع النفط وغيره من القطاعات الأخرى وفرص العمل أكثر,
وفقك الله
السلام عليكم:20:


----------



## asal_80_77 (24 يوليو 2010)

*الاتنين احلي من بعض ومرتبطين ببعض*

الميكانيكا متعلقه بالبترول والبترول مجال كبير مش صغير وكل قسم فيه كبير و المكانيكا ملهاش كبير استخير ربنا وشوف ميولك للميكانيكا وللبترول ولو اخترت البترول اختر انتاج او حفر تقبل مروري واتمنالك مستقبل مبهر باذن الله


----------



## الانجينيير (24 يوليو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

انتم ناس محترمه


----------



## virtualknight (30 يوليو 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## mrgmm (31 يوليو 2010)

انا مهندس بترول و عندى و لله الحمد خبره كبيره

بصراحه انا انصح اى شاب انه يختار اى مجال غير البترول

لو فرضنا انك تخرجت مهندس بترول و لم تجد فرصة عمل فى شركات البترول ماذا ستفعل (اعرف مهندسين بترول يعملون فى التغذيه و هناك منهم سائقين)

اما لو كنت متخرج من هندسة الميكانيكا و لم تجد عملا فى شركات البترول ماذا ستفعل

ستبحث عن الشركات الاخرى فى مجال التعدين او الصيانه او الطاقه او السيارات او المبيعات او المحركات او حتى فى الحكومه

الله يوفقكك


----------

